# portupgrade - a patch for all 24390+ ports?



## recluce (Sep 23, 2013)

I just did my usual update run, running `portsnap fetch update` followed by `portupgrade -ai`. 

I update every couple of days, so the system was not behind by any measure.

Much to my surprise, portupdate dowloaded a patch for each and every port in the tree, exceeding 24300. I have no idea what is happening here (I stopped the update process) and would like to know if anybody in the community could shed some light on this. I am running FreeBSD 9.1 p7 (generic kernel, amd64).


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2013)

There are some changes going on to prepare for new features.

Also, do not use -a with portupgrade or portmaster unless you have already checked /usr/ports/UPDATING and completed any new steps in there first.


----------



## kpa (Sep 23, 2013)

It's for the preparation for so called staging support. Every port Makefile got a 
	
	



```
NO_STAGE=yes
```
 setting. I think the idea is to turn those off for ports that can be built using staging later on.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 24, 2013)

recluce said:
			
		

> Much to my surprise, portupdate dowloaded a patch for each and every port in the tree, exceeding 24300. I have no idea what is happening here (I stopped the update process) and would like to know if anybody in the community could shed some light on this. I am running FreeBSD 9.1 p7 (generic kernel, amd64).


Now, I don't have experience with portupdate but depending on how you ran that command it seems more likely to me that it wasn't portupdate but portsnap which grabbed and applied all those updates.

Which could also be an indication that you may need to change the way you apply updates. Because if you run both portsnap and portupdate in one command (let the other run after successfully completing the first) you can run into serious problems.

Because sometimes you need to use a specific update procedure which will be explained in /usr/ports/UPDATING. The same thing applies here; if you check this file you'll notice several entries like these:


```
20130920:
  AFFECTS: Users of ports
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
```
As such it affects us all


----------

